# Cow in "Into the Woods"



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

I was wondering if anybody knows what kind of cow this is, from the movie Into the Woods:










She's very pretty, but my Google Fu is failing me trying to figure what kind she is. I think I've seen cows like this before, white with the black markings, but can't remember where. :facepalm:


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

that looks like a white park. http://whitecattle.org/


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Neat, thank you... they are very beautiful and I like learning about livestock breeds.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

$10 sez Hollywood gave it the third eye.


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

Made me reminisce about my British Whites.

Here is a website with pictures of some in Texas.


http://www.jwest.biz/The_Herd.htm


----------



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

Beautiful Cattle


Wild Roots Farms Pompey, NY.


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

Milking Shorthorn


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

FYI, the Milky White is listed in the credits at the end and real name listed. I forgot it's name. But in the movie there are two cows, the Milky White and one covered in flour to look white. It is the same cow cast in both roles. Good, fun movie.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Huh, I thought those cows looked awfully similar. Neat!


----------

